# calcium deposit found from baseline scan



## s-hopes (Sep 26, 2010)

hello all, 

Can anyone help....Its my first time on ivf...been on buserlin 4 weeks...had scan monday...was told ok to start stimulating as of wednesday..but from my scan dr found a calcium deposit which hadnt been seen the last 3 previous scans the week before...
Dr was vague to say nothing to worry about...and said maybe the drugs..has anyone had the same??am i to worry??


----------

